# SUITE Export livre Adobe Digital Editions > Ipad



## xleroux (1 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Ne voyant aucune réponse, je pense que ma demande semble très évidente.
J'ai vraiment cherché, Itunes, txtrs, bluefire, ID Adobe.... Rien.
Quand je cherche à importer les fichiers PDF du dossier > Document > Digital Editions
Un message m'indique que le doc est illisible le message étant : il est peut-être endommagé ou d'un format non reconnu par Aperçu, malgré sa taille de 30Mo.
Je ne peux donc le visualiser que sur mon ordinateur avec le logiciel Adobe Digital Editions.
Si vous connaissez la solution, je compte sur la communauté Ipad pour me permettre de lire ces documents.
Merci d'avance

Voici mon précédent message:
J'ai un merveilleux Ipad, je cherche à importer des livres acheté sur Adobe Digital Edition.
J'ai installé plusieurs appui sur l'Ipad (txtr, Bluefire, extrader, Tradebit). De plus j'ai un identifiant Adobe. malgré cela rien, pouvez-vous me donner la solution.
Merci d'avance
Xleroux


----------



## Lauange (1 Avril 2013)

À tu essaye goodreader ?


----------

